# St Louis Zoo Visit - pic heavy!



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 24, 2011)

First of all - this is my first post from my iPhone app.. So bare with me, this will have a lot of pics from my phone and not sure of how they will show up...  just wanted to share some neat pics from our visit to the St Louis zoo .. Not as cool as our last visit with our tortoise tour, but still always fun. Enjoy!


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 24, 2011)

cool pics!


----------



## ewam (Sep 24, 2011)

I do most of the stuff on this forum of my iPod, I think it is easier. I also like how good the iPhone and iPod touch take pics. To bad I have an old iPod touch so it can't take pictures. You had some really good photos in there though.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 24, 2011)

i love the second to last photo! lol


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pics thanks again for posting!


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice, thanks for posting these!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments! I figured someone would enjoy these pic as much as me - I enjoy having something new to always look at on the forum, and figured you all were the same!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome pictures, looked like you had a great time it seemed like


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing! I love the yellow frog, very cool!!


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice pics!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 25, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Great pictures, thanks for sharing! I love the yellow frog, very cool!!



I agree - it was a super neon color, thought it looked very unique. My favorite is the Egyptian tort right after the neon frog.. he was in a small enclosure and no one was even taking notice to "him". We went up and stared into the glass until we found him burrowed in the back.. as soon as he realized we were still staring he came straight over and started pawing at the glass.. which is what the pic is of. Good thing he was at the zoo otherwise I probably would of bought him and took him home!


----------

